# Please advice me on choosing my career.



## ashwyn222 (Mar 17, 2008)

I have done my BSc.(comp. sci) in 2007. Currrently I am working in Capgemini as software Associate. I work on Dialogue tool. I won't be leaving my job and planning to carry my studies further that I will do externally. I am confused what shall I do further. Shall I do MCA or MCS or do some certifications or is there any other course that would be better for me.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

This really depends on what you want to do career-wise. If you believe the education gained from a Masters degree will help advance your knowledge and your career, then of course go for it.

Certifications tend to be more oriented towards IT support than actual development (of software). One thing you may consider is expanding your repertoire and learning other programming languages.


----------

